# mid-michigan snow and ice thread 10/11



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

Just figured i would start a thread for mid michigan. Heard we are supposed to get a few inches around sunday. Hopefully it will be the first plowable of the season. payup


----------



## happydays (Oct 20, 2009)

If you lived in kalkaska you'd say,when is it going to stop::redbouncepurplebou:yow!::waving:


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

happydays;1145377 said:


> If you lived in kalkaska you'd say,when is it going to stop::redbouncepurplebou:yow!::waving:


yeah i see u guys have been gettin it quite a bit up there....maybe a half inch total here all season....and only dust on the ground right now.


----------



## 1982_F350 (Nov 15, 2010)

Looks like we may finally get a plowable snow... Lets hope they are right with the 6-10 inches


----------



## wls (Aug 17, 2003)

heavy snow up here in Harrison


----------



## TheBossMan2000 (Sep 1, 2010)

wls;1149183 said:


> heavy snow up here in Harrison


We didnt get much overnight here...but its still coming downwesport


----------

